# Santa Ana Resident is Lucky Winner of First SoCal BMW Motorcycle Dealer Sweepstakes



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Marisol Martinez has a new pair wheels in her driveway - a 2014 BMW R nine T motorcycle. The Santa Ana resident was the lucky winner of the first Southern California BMW Motorcycle Dealer Group Giveaway Sweepstakes, which began last November at the Progressive International Motorcycle Show in Long Beach, CA.

Show attendees were invited to fill out entry forms and were encouraged to visit
www.WinABMWMotorcycle.com to enter through a Facebook contesting platform. 
Motorcycle enthusiasts on Facebook were then targeted to enter the contest through a series of sponsored posts. The posts served to not only garner "Likes" on the SoCal BMW Motorcycle Dealers Facebook page, but also to introduce BMW motorcycles to non-BMW riders.

For those who already entered online, a "Second Chance" entry was offered by visiting any of the seven SoCal BMW Motorcycle Dealers, including Brown Motorworks in Pomona, BMW Motorcycles of Escondido, BMW Motorcycles of Hollywood, Irv Seaver BMW Motorcycles in Orange, Long Beach BMW Motorcycles, BMW Motorcycles of Riverside and BMW Motorcycles of Ventura.

The contest, which drew nearly 10,000 entries from Facebook "Likers" and in-store entry forms, was a win-win for Marisol and the So Cal BMW Motorcycle Dealer Group. She is the proud owner of the classic roadster, created to mark "90 Years of BMW Motorrad," while the dealer organization has a whole new group of followers on Facebook.


----------

